# Deformed Toe



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a little girl Chihuahua aged 3. I got her when she was 2 years old. she had been a bit neglected by the people who had her before we got her. She was very skinny and she still and quite a lot of her baby teeth which we had removed and she is in much better condition now. we also had her spayed.

The problem is she has a deformed toe nail which is causing her a lot of trouble. It is pointing upwards so it never wears down through walking like her other toe nails and although we try to keep it as short as possible it is very loose in the pad of her back paw causing her to limp on 3 legs because it must be sore a lot of the time. 

When I mentioned it to the vet he said it would be possible to remove the nail, but it would be easier to remove her toe, which I don't like the sound of at all.

I wondered if anyone has experienced anything similar or can offer any advice.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Our vet removed my sheltie's dew claw,as he kept getting it caught,but didn't remove the toe.maybe get a second opinion ,does sound a bit drastic.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes that sounds a bit drastic, just get a vet to operate the nail away..

Baby has two nails that he has ripped out with the root, by accident..and all that was left was a hole, all that grew back was a blanc nail witout a nerve


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I know of a lady who had this same problem with her rescue collie, and the toe wasnt removed - the dog continued to have problems with the toe as the position of it was causing pain even without the nail. He eventually had the toe removed, and is now doing great (he does agility and flyball, before he had problems even walking!)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had an Irish Setter with two 'fused' toes. They used to split when she ran alot. Finally they were removed. Dog did much better afterwards.


----------



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I think I will have another word with the vet if keeps on causing problems to try and have just the nail removed.


----------

